# Best place to buy Dura Ace 7900 online?



## fire-ballz (May 17, 2008)

Hello,

I want to upgrade my existing groupset to the new 2009 Dura Ace 7900 but I don't want to pay an arm and a leg for it. Where on the net is the best place to purchase (including shipping costs).

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

Most local bike shops will give you really good deals. Might not be as good as a some of the bargain internet retailers but you will get better customer service, typically free installation of your components by a competent mechanic and someone who can deal with Shimano if a warranty situation arises. 
Unless you are a superb home wrench and are willing to deal with some possible hassles if a warranty situation arises then by it from a local shop. Call around, you might be 
surprised with some of the prices that you can get. 
And even on the internet 7900 will still cost you an arm and a leg.


----------



## JoWu (Feb 9, 2008)

The lowest prices I found for Dura Ace 7900 were at chainreactioncycles.com. But then, like Rubber Lizzard suggested, the LBS can probably come to about 15% to 20% over those prices and offer you the experience, installation and peace of mind.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

fire-ballz said:


> Hello,
> 
> I want to upgrade my existing groupset to the new 2009 Dura Ace 7900 but I don't want to pay an arm and a leg for it. Where on the net is the best place to purchase (including shipping costs).
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Paid abut $1400 from http://www.bike24.com/p29047.html
It took about 10 days to get it delivered and the shipping cost bit high but they accept American Express (only credit card I tried to use) and their communication is excellent!


----------

